# Post & Vote on Suggestions on the Ideas Page (Fider)



## dodgepong (Apr 3, 2018)

OBS now has an Ideas page for people to post and vote on ideas and suggestions from other users. This is a page that can be used to see what sorts of things people are interested in seeing added to OBS, to make suggestions to the developers, and to interact with the community to discuss what features and improvements you want to see added to OBS in the future.

Check it out here: https://ideas.obsproject.com/


----------

